# Palliative Care billing



## jdibble (Mar 16, 2011)

Hopefully someone can help me with this... We have a doctor in our Hospitalists program who will be providing Palliative care to patients. She is becoming Certified in Palliative Care. She is listed under the same tax ID # as our other Hospitalists. She would be called in, by another Hospitalist, to do a Palliative care consult - and then would provide Palliative care to the patient while they are in the hospital. The patient's Hospitalist would have seen the patient on the same day as the initial palliative care and I'm not sure if the care of the patient would be turned over completely to the Palliative Care doc or the Hospitalist would continue to take care of the patient for medical. 

How would I bill for this doctors services and/or the other doctors at the same time? Since they are both under the same tax ID and I am assuming that the Palliative Care doctor is listed with the same speciality currently (Internal Med), would insurance (Medicare) consider both charges for the same date? Or would they pay if the Palliative care doctor changed her speciality with Medicare to Palliative Care?

Any help and resources I can get would be great - I have a meeting tomorrow morning about this and I would like to go there with a little knowledge on how to handle this!! 

Thanks,


----------



## cluke (Dec 20, 2013)

I too wonder if anyone has insight into this?

Thank you.


----------

